# Problemas con locales

## lanstat

Saludos, la cuestion es la siguiente al terminar de instalar gentoo el sistema totalmente esta en ingles ejecuto el comando locales y todo se encuentra por defecto en "C" siguiendo la documentacion de gentoo para modificar los locales se debe modificar el archivo /etc/env.d/02locale como no tenia ninguno cree uno usando la configuracion que proveian en la documentacion LANG="es_ES.UTF-8" LC_COLLATE="C" al actualizar el entorno y reiniciar me sale un error diciendo que no existe ningun archivo es_ES.UTF-8 entonces pruebo con es_ES y sale el mismo error.

Que deberia hacer?

Saludos

----------

## Condex

Quizá te interese leer esto. Sobre todo el apartado titulado "Generando las locales para glibc".

Para saber qué locales tienes disponibles en el sistema puedes ejecutar desde la consola:

```
locale -a
```

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que tener en cuenta dos cosas.

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

significa que tendrias que tener una linea en /etc/locale.gen asi

 *Quote:*   

> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

 

luego hacer un 

```
locale-gen
```

y hace el env-update, y reinicia el servidor grafico si necesitas que se apliquen los cambios al mismo

suerte

----------

## lanstat

Saludos, he probado con locale -a y lo que me devuelve es que tengo C y posix instalados en el sistema aunque no entiendo muy bien eso de generar locales especificas voy a intentarlo.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

es q en gentoo hay que generarlos manualmente.

edita el locale.gen y corre un locale-gen

----------

## ekz

La solución certera es la siguiente, dada por un antiguo compañero del foro:

```
En etc/make.conf

asegurate de que tienes:

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

y en /etc/locale.gen

es_ES@euro UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

Asegurate de haber emergido el glibc2.3.6-r4 o superior

y luego le das a

locale-gen

eso te generara los locales que necesitas

y luego pones en

/etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

despues haces:

env-update && source /etc/profile

Con esto es suficiente para españolizar tu gentoo.
```

Fuente: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3814320.html#3814320

Saludos

----------

